
Ezl, Spark, MPI Experiments on HPC, EC2 and Multicore - haptork
https://haptork.github.io/easyLambda/docs/benchmarks/
======
mring33621
FYI, inconsistency in Logistic Regression example: "...while (norm < epsilon)
{..." Vs. "...as long as the norm is more than a given epsilon..."

~~~
haptork
Thanks! corrected.

